# FL-22 Ultra Pack Tri-Beam Vexilars In Stock!!!



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It took a while, but I finally got the Vexilar FL-22 Ultra Pack Tri-Beam in stock along with FL-18 Pro Pack II Tri-Beam and FL-12 Pro Pack II 12 degree ducer.As most of you guys know, the Vexilar units have been hard to get ahold of this winter.I have been very fortunate and have had Vexilar units in stock all winter long. I have these on hand as stated above: (2) FL-22's $579.00 on hand and have (5) more coming in next week, (1) FL-18 $469.00 and (2) FL-12's $379.00..........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Mark,

What is the difference between the FL22 and the FL20?


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I am loving my fl18 that i got off of Mark this year. I would much rather give the local guy my business .


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The FL-20 is in 20ft incriments, the FL-22 is in 10ft incriments, something Vexilar has never done before......Mark


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

I've been ice fishing for 15 years, and this year has been spectacular, but I'm ready to take it into the technology age by getting an electronics device for that added edge and for the days I'm struggling to produce fish. I'd like to give a local guy and an OGFer my business...Here is my situation. I ice fish the Vermilion River (depth 4ft to 10 mainly up to 18ft) and in central/NW Ohio 10-15 farm ponds and residential lakes (depth 4-12 ft 95% of the time and up to a maximum of 20ft (5% of the time).

Species on the river - mainly Steelhead and some crappie
Species in the ponds/lakes - mainly bluegill, and some crappie/bass/saugeye

I would not think that a camera is the way to go due to water clarity issues at times, so that leads me to the big question. What is ideal for my fishing setup? A vexilar, sonar, or flasher for fishing these depths as I describe. What unit gives me the best bang for my buck and what would you recommend as I continue to bucket fish these various places as described. Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I would buy the FL-8 genz pack vexilar. Works great and not real expensive


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Lou K said:


> I've been ice fishing for 15 years, and this year has been spectacular, but I'm ready to take it into the technology age by getting an electronics device for that added edge and for the days I'm struggling to produce fish. I'd like to give a local guy and an OGFer my business...Here is my situation. I ice fish the Vermilion River (depth 4ft to 10 mainly up to 18ft) and in central/NW Ohio 10-15 farm ponds and residential lakes (depth 4-12 ft 95% of the time and up to a maximum of 20ft (5% of the time).
> 
> Species on the river - mainly Steelhead and some crappie
> Species in the ponds/lakes - mainly bluegill, and some crappie/bass/saugeye
> ...


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I really like my FL-18. The best feature of this unit is the AZ or auto zoom feature. It goes into split screen modeand focuses half the screen on the lower 6 foot of water. It is a huge advantage for me to really have that detail. To me it is the best unit for the money. Two things I can advise you on is the fact that in shallow water you will probably need to get a power reduction cable by vexilar. I am not sure on the other systems but would think you would still need the cable. This reduces the power (as it says) to allow you to pick up the fish and lure in shallow water. Second, I have the Genz Pack. it is great to rest on top of a 5 gallon bucket. However, its the cheapest pack to buy but hard to transport bc it does not fit into the bucket. If you travel and want to carry it in a bucket I would recommend either switching to a square kitty litter style bucket or one of the other Vex packs that fit in the bucket. But I got my two year old unit for 100 bucks so I was taking what they were giving and am dealing with it. Either way all the vex units are great and you can't go wrong. Just picks what works for you. I myself like to have a little extra in my features to kind of grow into, if need be. The only difference between the two "lower" units and the FL-18 is the AZ feature. I have heard reports of the Tri-ducer having problems this year but do not know for sure. I would say do a search on it or just get the 12 with the 12 degree iceducer and be set and put the money you saved in your pocket. Also, way to support the local guys!! Regardless, I would say Vexilar all the way but don't watch it to much as you can find yourself just fixated on that screen!!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

One major difference between the Fl-22 and the FL-20 is that the FL-22 will not read beyond 60 FOW. Which for local fishing in NE Ohio would not matter much. The FL-22 was designed to be a " shallow water " flasher.

It would not be a good unit for those fishing depths for normally + 60 seen for whitefish and lake trout. Except for a very few spots that I know of in NE Ohio it would cover the spectrum around here very well.


----------

